# Is mixing chemicals in a garage illegal?



## Claudie (Apr 4, 2012)

I found this news story today on our local news: http://www.kcci.com/news/30831749/detail.html

:|


----------



## AztekShine (Apr 4, 2012)

Awe man. They can't leave us hanging like that!


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 4, 2012)

The way the story reads, it sounds to me the officer was "following up" which means there was a previous issue with the man in the garage. They took him to a court ordered facility, that would mean he had already been to court, and was suppose to report to a facility that could have been anything from turning himself in for jail time, or going into a drug program, etc. He was probably upset or a little off, knew the police officer was coming and made it look like he was standing right next to a bomb. The officer, being cautious and probably already aware that the man was going to be a problem (after all he was following up) probably did the right thing and called out the bomb squad.

The man wasn't arrested for the household chemicals in the container, no mention about any charges, it doesn't sound like the cops were there for the chemicals but a follow up to make sure the man was doing whatever it was the court had appointed him to do.

I don't think it's anything to worry about, but I wouldn't be creating a cloud of brown NOx in that neighborhood anytime soon, I imagine the neighbors are pretty jumpy after that scare.


----------



## Claudie (Apr 4, 2012)

Well leave it to our local news, they changed the story. It first read that a man was taken into custody for mixing chemicals in his garage, no mention of a Styrofoam box with wires coming out of it. It doesn't even resemble the original story now. Cannot believe anything we read on the news.... :|


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 4, 2012)

Claudie said:


> Well leave it to our local news, they changed the story. It first read that a man was taken into custody for mixing chemicals in his garage, no mention of a Styrofoam box with wires coming out of it. It doesn't even resemble the original story now. Cannot believe anything we read on the news.... :|



That's funny, after I posted that I read a story, and then sent it to a friend and referenced it, he came back and asked if that was the right story because it had already been corrected. So weird. Yes, I have seen that time and time again where a news story online changes 3-4 times in just a few hours, and sometimes drops off totally if it has something to do with someone that didn't like the content, specially our government.

I think news agencies attempt to make everything sound as out of the norm as possible in an attempt to get people to read or listen. And in doing so they often get the story wrong.

Anyway, good post, I am concerned that eventually laws will be passed to prevent people from mixing the types of solutions that we do in recovering and refining. Good point also!


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 4, 2012)

I saw so many wrongs in that story. First off the officer, why was he in the garage? Did he have a warrant? Did they bother asking anyone what the chemicals were before calling a neighborhood evac? And who the hell puts chemicals in a styrofoam container? Even bleach will eat styrofoam. I think that in order of not being sued or certain people probably not going by the book they had to twist the story up.


----------



## AztekShine (Apr 4, 2012)

Guy was probably on probation. They can do anything they want then.


----------



## Claudie (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, they did change it to read a Styrofoam container with chemicals in it. Maybe it was a cooler full of beer.... :|


----------



## darshevo (Apr 5, 2012)

My read is they guy was trying to kill himself with a chemical mix and the court ordered facility was the booby hatch


----------

